# Summer Setups and box material question



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Tarp and water.

Yes.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya the PVC pipes would work but it gets sketchy when you try spinning on the box. buying HDPE is worth it if you use it enough 

i do a summer setup at my house with water and a tarp. 
just get a garden hose and leave it running at the top of the tarp then you ride down the stream of water to the box.
Its sketchy at first because you cant turn at all but you get used to it 


I have a few videos too 
YouTube - summer sesh 2


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> ya the PVC pipes would work but it gets sketchy when you try spinning on the box. buying HDPE is worth it if you use it enough
> 
> i do a summer setup at my house with water and a tarp.
> just get a garden hose and leave it running at the top of the tarp then you ride down the stream of water to the box.
> ...


haha that's awesome...i'll probably do that. how much did your hdpe cost? and is that 10 feet?

i already have a rail made out of pvc which is pretty fun, but it's so hard to learn to board on a rail...

about how much do you think it will cost to make a 10-12 foot box that's a foot wide?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i think i spent like $80 for the plastic on my box 
its 12 feet long by 1 foot wide 

heres the website i get it from 
i get the 24"X48"X 3/8" thick sheets
High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting | U.S. Plastic Corp.

to make a whole box from scratch i would say it would be almost $100 if you want to make a nice one thats going to last with the plastic being by far the most expensive part 
my box used to be an old picnic table bench so i didnt have to pay for any wood


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

if you really cant afford the HDPE you can use the fake wood 2x4 that most places like home depot or lowes have in their patio section ... obviously its not as good but itll do if you really need to pinch pennies


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> if you really cant afford the HDPE you can use the fake wood 2x4 that most places like home depot or lowes have in their patio section ... obviously its not as good but itll do if you really need to pinch pennies


thats a good idea and i think it will slide about the same on a cold day but your going to catch an edge in that stuff easier because its softer


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

actually it tougher than you think .. we made a 12 footer just to test it and its actually so tuff we even use as a skate rail too ... its a good cheap alternative


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you mean that fake wood stuff that they use for decking?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

exactly ... you can use one for a thin rail and two for a box


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> ya the PVC pipes would work but it gets sketchy when you try spinning on the box. buying HDPE is worth it if you use it enough
> 
> i do a summer setup at my house with water and a tarp.
> just get a garden hose and leave it running at the top of the tarp then you ride down the stream of water to the box.
> ...


dude i checked out your vid and clicked on the bike backflip vid... then it had a link to the right called 04... IT WAS THE BEST YOUTUBE VIDEO EVA!!! seriously check it out before they pull it


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

PaulyMolitor said:


> dude i checked out your vid and clicked on the bike backflip vid... then it had a link to the right called 04... IT WAS THE BEST YOUTUBE VIDEO EVA!!! seriously check it out before they pull it


...get out of my thread


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My summer set-up is called a skateboard. You know how most of us started snowboarding because we were skateboarders. I suggest you snowboarders try its inverse.


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

You can always try freeboarding. It's a skateboard with 6 wheels. 4 like a skateboard and 2 in the center that swivel 360 and acts as the snow when carving. I don't know if I will explain it well, but if you look up freebord.com it will explain it all. I got one for my boyfriend and its pretty fun. Takes a while to get used to but is awesome for the summer. I plan on buying one for myself too.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Extremo said:


> My summer set-up is called a skateboard. You know how most of us started snowboarding because we were skateboarders. I suggest you snowboarders try its inverse.


uhh yeah bought my first deck in 1985 ... you?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Do they make a smoother decking material? The only fake wood ones I've felt were pretty rough (didnt go into store, was at a park)


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Do they make a smoother decking material? The only fake wood ones I've felt were pretty rough (didnt go into store, was at a park)


good question forgot to point that out ... the top usually has a fake wood grain on it but guess how you save money if youre that company ... you only put the imprint on the visible side ... usually the underside of the boards are smooth.. just flip them over


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Extremo said:


> My summer set-up is called a skateboard. You know how most of us started snowboarding because we were skateboarders. I suggest you snowboarders try its inverse.


but the cement is so hard! 
You'll get scabs and scrapes and stuff...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> good question forgot to point that out ... the top usually has a fake wood grain on it but guess how you save money if youre that company ... you only put the imprint on the visible side ... usually the underside of the boards are smooth.. just flip them over


Ha! Didn't think of that, good call.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting | U.S. Plastic Corp.

Dont waste your money on 5 PVC pipes or that decking. Spend the couple extra dollars and get some HDPE. I have a write up on here how to make a box and I extremely over built it http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/25756-how-build-your-own-box.html. Also try and contact the member on here that goes by Rhiannon, he sent me a message asking if a plastic (HDPE/UMHW) supplier would be of good use on the forums after reading my box how to. Told him I had no clue and to contact an Admin, but you might get lucky. He told me prices a little cheaper than usplastics. Also another member on here said he will ship fresh sawdust to anyone for the cost of the shipping, sorry but I dont feel like diggin up that thread its getting late ... way to late for me (you got lucky I found the thread in 2 seconds http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...22-starting-construction-summer-jib-hill.html ). Hopefully he will post. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

cheapest would probally be tarp water and dish soap. if your hill isn't big enough you could build a little drop in and put plastic marine carpet on the wood. for something to put on a box just go to lowes or somewhere and spend a hour looking around the store for something slick you could cover the wood with. i found some like vinel sinding shit in a big roll that i used roofing nails to get onto my box. pvc is also a good idea. don't forget about ice rink shavings, its snow in all year round.


----------

